# 65 on the way to the shop



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well after an EXTENSIVE build ,frame off replacing EVERYTHING and then some, almost 5 years, I delivered my car to my buddies shop for final tuning, suspension set up and alignment, couple electrical gremlins etc. arty: I can hardly believe I will be driving this car shortly. I almost caused 2 accidents with people rubber-necking and got a ton of thumbs up along the way.:cheers


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats! It looks awesome!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well done Crusty, love the CF header panel, nice touch...enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats!! Looks fantastic. Sits pretty low, should handle great, just look out for manhole covers, lol..


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Ride height is being addressed-couldn't get it on the trailer without scraping the x pipe, going up about 2 inches in the back and 1 -1 1/2 in the front- the coils are all the way down in the front now so we just have to dial them up a bit,rear spacers are on the way


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks real nice Crusty. Personally I think a little lift will make it look even nicer! Now we are just waiting for the burnout pics!!!!!!!!:lol: Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous car. I think you did it in very good taste. You'd think everything was "normal"(stock)until you start looking at all the details. And there are a ton of 'em! A sharp and classy ride, for sure. Enjoy it.......you've certainly earned it!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow..... just.... wow! 

Bear


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

This is the reason why I decided on muscle cars in the first place! Unbelievable! Congrats on the build, she sure is a beauty!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I know compliments like those are not given out lightly. Hopefully I will inspire someone else to jump in and just do it. Yes it takes time,yes its hard work but thats the cost of building something nice. I agree its gonna look better raised up a bit( already had it up on the jacks) and there will be plenty of burnout pics:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Didn't mean anything bad on the ride heighth, my buddy got his car out of the shop and the frame dragged on slight incline.. Nice ride!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

no offense taken, I love the in the weeds stance BUT it is not practical for where I live and I am gonna drive the sh1t out of this car, dont want to have to worry about every speed bump ripping my exhaust off. Not going to make it a 4x4 just a little lift to help with worry free cruizen


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Great Job. Looks AWESOME!!!!!arty: One thing i did notice is the straps you use to hold her down to the trailer. Look like what i use to hold my 4 wheeler down. The combined weight rating of all the straps might be sufficient but in hard braking situation the force can exceed what they can hold. Had a friend learn the hard way. Just going a few blocks and an old lady pulled out in front of him. Ran his Chevelle into his tailgate. Can get nice heavy straps at a truck stop or even Home Depot has some that are rated at 10,000lbs a piece. Just some cheap insurance after all that time and hard work.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Beautiful ride Crusty, love the 65's, can't wait to see the final ride height.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a new desktop pic to motivate me to work on the 65 more now! Man that looks NICE! I am available for adoption.... just a thought...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes I was WELL aware of the underrated straps I was using. I had left the big ones at the garage. I did put 8 of them on and drove like a blind old lady, biting my nails the whole way. I was very very thankful to arrive at the shop with no mishaps.:willy:- couple more shots


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

I kinda figured there was a reason for the straps. Was hoping after my last post it didnt seem like i was insulting your intelect. Loading my 65 up tomorrow for a trip to the exhaust shop on Monday. Getting a Pypes 2.5 X pipe system with the Pypes 65 splitters installed.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Well you had the cable from the wench on. But I have had to use that dental floss before. I got some around the tire straps a few years back. Love them, I also use 20,000lbs straps.

Old truck and nice trail. Best tow rigs going. I think I love my truck and trailer more then the wife.:rofl: Maybe not.

Car is looking way nice!


----------

